# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central > Remembrance >  ChristianAnarchist - Rest in Peace

## Bryan

With great sadness, I am relaying the news that Gene, ChristianAnarchist, passed away some months ago.

Many will remember Gene with his amazing Ron Paul Corvette.

His messages and contributions here were special. A hero of liberty has been lost. Rest in peace.

Thanks to lilymc for passing along the news. I did not see it otherwise shared here.

----------


## acptulsa

Well just damn.

This one's for you, Gene.

----------


## jkr

GODSPEED
RIP

----------


## tod evans

RIP

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

Gene was the only member I ever met in person when he was on Holiday in The Netherlands. I remember him as a very generous, friendly and open individual. I would like to extend my sincere condolences to his wife and family.

R.I.P. Gene, may we meet again.

----------


## sparebulb

This is very sad.

I used to hear him call in to Free Talk Live.

You are missed, my friend.

----------


## donnay

RIP

----------


## Suzanimal

RIP

----------


## phill4paul

Well...$#@!.  RIP.

----------


## pcosmar

Go to Rest

and don't watch,,

----------


## Anti Federalist

> The soon to be "AnCap Liberty Corvette"...





> Ok, last week I settled on this helicopter...
> 
> 
> 
> I have to finish the payments and pick it up in a week or so...  Then I have to get more lessons on how to fly it!


Oh please, for the love of God, somebody tell me Gene flamed out his 'Vette at 220 MPH into the wall at Saratoga, or spun his helicopter in IFR flying into known bad MTC because his LifeFlight kidney HAD to get through, and not that we lost such a good man to ass cancer or a heart attack or COVIDiocy or some $#@!ing thing.

$#@!... 

Godspeed brother...see you soon.

----------


## TheTexan

RIP

----------


## oyarde

Rest In Peace Gene .

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Bummer. RIP.

----------


## RJB

RIP  I loved his enthusiasm for life.  Anyone who gets a helicopter is cool in my book.

----------


## Matt Collins

Yep super nice guy from Memphis. Anyone remember his last name?

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Yep super nice guy from Memphis. Anyone remember his last name?


Yes.

----------

